# Great Lakes Mini Challenge 2010!!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hot off the press - HobbyStop West will host the Mini GLC March 6th and 7th.... Mark your calendars!!! :thumbsup:

More to come!!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

awsome cant wait


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

what classes will be allowed , what im really getting at will the big 10th scale sliders be there


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last Year it was all 1/18th ?? 

Sounds good like that date :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

yep you are right it was all minis last year, but the slider class is the biggest class at woodville mall this year . so i was just wondering if Pat would put that class in this year , not to mention it would give the mini guys more tie to work on there cars , just a thought


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

there was a 1/18 dirt oval race last year they had a 1/10 sider extibition class i wouldnt mind if it didnt get out of hand maybe limit the entrys of those id bring mine


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

I see Great Lakes, so I'm in the right general part of the country...but where exactly is this track?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sidewinder said:


> I see Great Lakes, so I'm in the right general part of the country...but where exactly is this track?


*THE TOLEDO AREA.:thumbsup:

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Willison Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108*
[email protected]


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

If the 1/10th Sliders can't run maybe we can get a Losi challenge or something like that going, there is a lot of the mini sliders, mini late models and 1/10th Sliders around the area to support it.


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Sounds great. Looking forward to more detailed info.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun, I go through Toledo on the way up to Detroit a lot in the Summer, I'll have to make a point of it to check you guys out. Maybe even bring the Mini Slider along for the ride and see if I can find a class for it.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville mall*



sidewinder said:


> Sounds like fun, I go through Toledo on the way up to Detroit a lot in the Summer, I'll have to make a point of it to check you guys out. Maybe even bring the Mini Slider along for the ride and see if I can find a class for it.


 hey man bring it to the woodville mall this weekend and play doors open at 9:00 and racing starts at around 11:30-12:00 and we are useually done about 4:30-5:30 or so


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

great times at woodville i'll be back down in a couple weeks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any Flyers yet ?? Would be good to take some to CT for the onroad nats


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes - David should have a few to pass out at the indoor nationals...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Any Flyers yet ?? Would be good to take some to CT for the onroad nats


Pat promised he would give them to Rich before we left........

Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool !! Give some to Micro to bring to the racers at Freddies.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

classes? rules? same as last year?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been waiting patiently (sort of) for this anouncement! Thanks, I will put it on the calender! I expect we will have a larger group going this year, as last years race was such a success! I will have a lot of new RATFactor stuff to debut. Unfortunately, I cannot attend the Nats in CT this weekend, so this race will be our BIG event!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

btw, I will run in 1/18 4wd open and 1/14 open. Perhaps others..


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT ARE THE OPENING,PRACTICE AND STARTING TIMES??*


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

any flyer or details about the race yet.....its only a month away


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

that would help


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT ARE THE OPENING,PRACTICE AND STARTING TIMES??*


*ANYTHING???:freak::freak:*


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

the doors will open sometime saturday then there will be some 1/18 racing of some sort lol im sure there will be some info soon there good ppl at woodville


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see attached...


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS MICRO...BUT STILL NO TIMES FOR ANYTHING.*:freak::freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS MICRO...BUT STILL NO TIMES FOR ANYTHING.*:freak::freak:


Yes but We have a date and classes :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Yes but We have a date and classes :thumbsup:


*THATS GREAT...BUT NOT ALL OF US ARE R/C PROs LIKE YOU AND WE NEED SOME TRACK TIME...:tongue:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS MICRO...BUT STILL NO TIMES FOR ANYTHING.*:freak::freak:


I am sure once Pat at HobbyStop finalizes the details, he will post the answers to everyone's questions!!!!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*flyer*

everyone that was at rc madness got a flyer this weekend. dave w.:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Could somebody image it and post it on here?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BobS311 said:


> Could somebody image it and post it on here?


Take a look on page two of this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Take a look on page two of this thread :thumbsup:


*MICRO...AT LEAST YOUR ON TOP OF THINGS...THANKS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*trophy race*

*its bad enough to not run the 10th sliders but come on no novice class that is crazzzzzzy *


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2056dennis said:


> *its bad enough to not run the 10th sliders but come on no novice class that is crazzzzzzy *


UMMM - its a Mini race - a 10th scale Slider is not considered a mini car - 1/18th slider is!..... It has been my experience that bigger races don't have a novice class. The idea behind a large race is to see how you stack up with other drivers.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Micro, do you know if the rules will be about the same as last year? I'm considering running stock BRP oval and a stock mini slider.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Crusty said:


> Micro, do you know if the rules will be about the same as last year? I'm considering running stock BRP oval and a stock mini slider.


Pat (track owner/race director) should have an update soon regarding motors and rules.....stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

tell that to the local racers that support the track


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2056dennis said:


> tell that to the local racers that support the track


You are talking to one!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I am sure once Pat at HobbyStop finalizes the details, he will post the answers to everyone's questions!!!!


This is true....talked to Pat yesterday about that.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WELL 24 DAYS TILL THE RACE AND NO TIMES YET...WHATS UP???:freak::freak:
IT WOULD HELP OUT WITH MAKING PLANS.*


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

looking for the class descriptions.....need to get ready soon....Thanks


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*rules*

:thumbsup: there is only 2 rules must have a mini and you cant be a novice LOL


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

you missed one no 1/10 sliders


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

2056 dennis;
This race was conceved as an annual event for the minis (1/14 and 1/18). Its purpose is to bring racers, of these classes, from other areas together for competition and comradery (sp?). Omitting your 1/10 vehicle is not meant as a slight, it is simply out of place for this event. I am shure we won't be able to run our minis in the GLC out in the parking lot next summer either. Remember, it's only one weekend a year!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

:wave: thats fine that you guys have a problem with the 10th sliders but what about the novice kids , that are the future of this sport and they are running your under size cars , and yes i know that none of the so called bigger races do not run novice , but are you guys followers or do you want to be out front and leading the way . :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

:beatdeadhorse:*COME ON ALREADY.:beatdeadhorse:
ITS ONLY ONE WEEKEND.
ITS THE GREAT LAKES MINI CHALLENGE,NOT THE GREAT LAKES MINI+1/10th SLIDER CHALLENGE. IS IT??
WE DON'T TRY AND RACE AT ANY OF THE 1/10TH SCALE RACES.
LET IT GO.:freak:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*its gone*

but what about the young kids that would love to get up there and race to , you guys keep over looking the issue they are a big part of this sport as well as you little guys , ooooppppss i mean mini guys :wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT'S STOPPING THEM FROM RACING???*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

duh!!!!!!! they do not have a novice class for them


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Good grief.... what happened to this thread....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Novice classes are for home track racing, so they can improve their skills. This way the novice racing can become capable of going with the flow of racing, not becoming a hazard to fellow racers. My thinking.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the only point 2056dennis was making in regards to the 1/10 sliders was that there should be some kind of special race for them as well, as we are one of the largest classes week in and week out. I think we understand it's not a mini car and probably should not be included with the GLS. But as a racer that supports the track it sure would be nice to have something. As far as novice being a hazard, I think that is the most ridiculous statement ever. Without novice racers there is no future for rc racing. I think you have to give a platform for kids and novice racers to try there hand at an event like this without feeling overwhelmed with competing with experts and superior equipment. JMO

George Flores


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

After the first round, people with the same lap times will be in the same heat -hence the novice driver will race with other drivers with the same lap times.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

These were the rules from last year.....What are the odds they will be the same this year???



On-Road Classes

Class 1
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 Cell 2/3a 6.0 Volt Limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Super Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushless Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 3
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 4 
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 5
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 6
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Factory Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Associated Rally Car Body ONLY with original wings (custom paint okay)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

Class 7
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: Any 1/18 Rally Car Style Body with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

Class 8
1/14 Open (Recoil, Duratrax TC & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 140mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

Oval Classes

Class 9
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

Class 10
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Foam/Rubber tires (1/10 Touring foam & Hex Adapters okay, No Spike rubber tires allowed)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 13
1/18 Pan Car Oval Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 14
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Additional Rules:

1. Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
2. After all qualifying races cars must be placed in tech and drivers must proceed to their turn marshal positions. Substitute marshals are the driver’s responsibility.
3. NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed a 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
4. No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
5. All races will be 5 minutes long.
6. 2/3a and Lithium based cells only.
7. All prototypes and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition.
8. 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
9. Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.
10. All vehicles must be free of protruding screws or other sharp edges that could damage the racing surface or marshals skin.


----------



## el camino (Dec 18, 2007)

Where is the track located? might be interested.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

im gana assume there gana be the same since the classes on the entry form match last years i was hoping that late model open would be clarified more since if i remember from last yr there was a 4wd late in with all the 2wd and it was woopin then so i was hoping to find out if it was 2wd or both


----------



## RedRacer70 (Nov 13, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> im gana assume there gana be the same since the classes on the entry form match last years i was hoping that late model open would be clarified more since if i remember from last yr there was a 4wd late in with all the 2wd and it was woopin then so i was hoping to find out if it was 2wd or both


Can I have some details on the racing surface?? 
Alot of us Mini Late Drivers would probably be interested, But not if 4wd were legal.

El-camino and I can bring 10 Mini's minimum!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *
> 
> Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
> 3725 Willison Road
> ...


*TOLEDO AREA.:thumbsup:*


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

carpet


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've been so slow to get things posted but we had to move up the dates for this race this year and I'm swamped with things right now.

But mark your calendars for this race as I promise it will be one not to be missed this year.

March 6th & 7th, 2010 for the 2nd Annual Mini GLC.

2010 Mini Great Lakes Challenge
Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]
Sponsored by: BRP, Team Scream, Ratfactor Racing Products, SK Motion, Robotronics, etc...

Track is 80x36 foot Ozite carpet. Pit space for 44+. Chairs on-site, Electric provided. Hobby Shop on-site. AMBrc scoring w/personal TX needed to race. Classes will be the same as last year with the exception of handout brushless motors(I'll provide details later). We may also add a Novice class for kids 14 and under!

Friday March 5th doors will open for practice at 10am. Roadcourse practice from 10am till 3pm then Oval practice from 4pm to 9pm.

Saturday the doors will open at 9am and the Oval Race will start at 11am. 3 Qualifiers and then the Mains. Awards after the Mains.

Sunday the doors will open at 9am and the Roadcourse race will start at 11am. 3 Qualifiers and then the Mains. Awards after the Mains.

E-mail or call and I'll send you the Flyer to sign up. Early registration is expected. Deadline for signups will be March 1st. After March 1st late signups will cost an additional $10 per class. No signups after March 3rd.

More will be posted soon about the race. If you have questions please e-mail to Pat at [email protected].

Thanks................Pat


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU..:thumbsup:*


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

that will make dennis happy also


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

thanks George, and yes i *HOPE THEY DO FOLLOW UP WITH THE NOVICE CLASS*


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Pat!:thumbsup:
Looking forward to it! Will do what I can to fill the place..


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

What are the classes and motor/batteries?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

look back one page  Hope You can make it and make sure Scooby comes


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

one18thscalerac said:


> im gana assume there gana be the same since the classes on the entry form match last years i was hoping that late model open would be clarified more since if i remember from last yr there was a 4wd late in with all the 2wd and it was woopin then so i was hoping to find out if it was 2wd or both


That was me that took the win in Open Mini Late Model at last years event. It was _not_ a 4wd car, it was a Losi Mini Late model with an Exotek chassis. It did have a McCalllister Late Model body on it, not the stock Losi. It went through tech after each race, if it was illegal, I'm sure Pat would have let it be known.

Pat, now that Associated has a 4wd late model out, maybe the rules need to be clarified for this class. If there are enough of each, I say seperate them.

Just my 2 cents. Tim


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> look back one page  Hope You can make it and make sure Scooby comes


We talked about today, he really wants to race both oval and on-road.
are we using robitronic motors again?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

waz sry bout that some ppl was sayin it was 4w i never got the chance to look at it for myself it was fast like a 4w tho.. pat id be up for a 4wd mini late id bring my converted vendetta


----------



## el camino (Dec 18, 2007)

one18thscalerac said:


> carpet


That's too bad. Dirt is where the fun is.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think the stock oval class should use cot bodies.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm cool with that.... COT bodies with stock BRP wing


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm planning on coming and running stock. COT body is cool, but if unrestricted, I'm running a wedge.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

bigb11 said:


> I think the stock oval class should use cot bodies.


*JUST PLEASE MAKE A DECISION SOON..:thumbsup:*


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I somehow messed up the user name on my original registration, so I finally got around to fixing it. It [email protected], which was a portion of the e-mail add. I had at the time. I decided to take advantage of a more 'lucid' moment and update things.... I only mention this so you will know who to blame for any rash statements, both past and future.

Ron Trobaugh
RATFactor Racing Products


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

DJ66 said:


> *JUST PLEASE MAKE A DECISION SOON..:thumbsup:*


 Indeed...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I put the stocker together for the On road day.....I will enter my 10year old son as a novice if the class exists....what kind of cars/power options are we talking about if the class happens??


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*2010 GLC Flyer & Classes Posted*

Okay everyone,

Here is the 2010 Flyer and Posting of the classes we are running at this years race.

Check out the new classes! Novice Mini Late Model and Pan Car Novice for Oval is new this year. Also new is Pan Car Brushless Stock for Oval and also Roadcourse.

Sorry but with the additional classes we will not be running the 1/10 Losi Sliders at this race but hope to have a race for them soon! We appreciate your support at the track this year and want to provide you with only the best racing that we can. *Thank You!*

We will also *only* be handing out brushed motors this year. If you are running in a brushless stock class you can run any 4200 brushless micro motor. Stock brushed handout motors will be the Associated Super 370.

Here are the classes!

*On-Road Classes*

Class 1
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 Cell 2/3a 6.0 Volt Limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Super Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Open 4200 Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 3
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 4 
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 5
Pan Car Brushless Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open 4200 Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 6
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 7
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Factory Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Associated Rally Car Body ONLY with original wings (custom paint okay)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

Class 8
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: Any 1/18 Rally Car Style Body with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

Class 9
1/14 Open (Recoil, Duratrax TC & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 140mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

*Oval Classes*

Class 10
Mini Late Model Oval Novice
CHASSIS: Stock Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Stock Mini Late Model Type Rubber Tires 
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 11
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

Class 13
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Foam/Rubber tires (1/10 Touring foam & Hex Adapters okay, No Spike rubber tires allowed)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 14
1/18 Pan Car Oval Novice (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 15
1/18 Pan Car Oval Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 16
1/18 Pan Car Oval Brushless Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open 4200 Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 17
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Additional Rules:

1. Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
2. After all qualifying races cars must be placed in tech and drivers must proceed to their turn marshal positions. Substitute marshals are the driver’s responsibility.
3. NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed a 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
4. No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
5. All races will be 5 minutes long.
6. 2/3a and Lithium based cells only.
7. All prototypes and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition.
8. 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
9. Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.
10. All vehicles must be free of protruding screws or other sharp edges that could damage the racing surface or marshals skin.


Questions? Please e-mail to [email protected] or call Pat @ 419-471-1108 10am-8pm


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> I put the stocker together for the On road day.....I will enter my 10year old son as a novice if the class exists....what kind of cars/power options are we talking about if the class happens??


Pat says there will be two classes for novice racers this year at the MGLC. The 1st class will be Mini Late Model stock Oval and 2nd class will be BRP stock Oval. These two classes should be well suited for our young racers. I'm sure they will be great fun to watch!!! :thumbsup:

Details for the above class will be posted by Pat on HobbyTalk and RC Tech forms shortly.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

thanks Pat for getting the kids into this race i hope it catches on at other races, they are the future of this sport ,


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Is there a cheap hotel near by?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SG1 yes there is right after you get off the turnpike and head north there are 2 of them, forget their names but are inexpensive little dive places


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

About 35 dollars and 10-15 min from mall


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> About 35 dollars and 10-15 min from mall


35 dollar for 1 hour??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

K-5 CAPER said:


> About 35 dollars and 10-15 min from mall


 
I think they have an hourly rate too


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the new classes --- thanks Pat!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You could also hook up with a truck driver and sleep in the sleeper of the rig at the truck stop. Dont know if he will allow you to true tires in his PETER-built though


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I put the updated info on RC Tech for you Pat.:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> I put the updated info on RC Tech for you Pat.:thumbsup:


Thanks Ron. :thumbsup: Pat must have forgot.

Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is going to be fun! I'm in for pan car brushless stock oval and road!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

wazzer said:


> Pat, now that Associated has a 4wd late model out, maybe the rules need to be clarified for this class. If there are enough of each, I say seperate them.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Tim


*ANY UPDATE ON THIS ISSUE??*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The new assoc 4wd are not out yet at least thats what I have heard.

More classes


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

The Associated RC18 Late Model is not due out until Late March. 

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> The Associated RC18 Late Model is not due out until Late March.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


*THANKS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*tires*

DJ66 do you still need foams for your mini late model for the mglc? dave w.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> DJ66 do you still need foams for your mini late model for the mglc? dave w.


*NO I BOUGHT SOME FROM BUD...BUT THANKS FOR THE OFFER..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I talked to Pat and He said for oval We are going to run heads up Qualifing. In other words NO IFMAR clock. so If Your running side by side You know Your racing that person. IFMAR will still be used in road race I beleive.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just realised Better sign up today for the race since next week is March :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sent my entry in along with my brothers!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Who do you make the check out to?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hobby Stop West - instructions on the bottom of the registration form!


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

My entry was sent off for Micro touring open and 1/14 open! No roundy-round for me this year, gotta watch my budget.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys. I've been running a mini late model for a year and a half now in Fort Wayne IN. I was wondering where the big races are. Wazzer told me to check this thread out cuz of a couple of races comin up over in toledo. Just curious, cuz I don't want to get in over my head. What do you all run in your mini lates and mini sliders?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Hey guys. I've been running a mini late model for a year and a half now in Fort Wayne IN. I was wondering where the big races are. Wazzer told me to check this thread out cuz of a couple of races comin up over in toledo. Just curious, cuz I don't want to get in over my head. What do you all run in your mini lates and mini sliders?


*NEXT WEEKEND IS THE GREAT LAKES MINI CHALLENGE..
HERE ARE THE MINI LM/SLIDER CLASSES...LOOK BACK IN THIS THREAD FOR MORE INFO...:thumbsup:

*Class 11
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *NEXT WEEKEND IS THE GREAT LAKES MINI CHALLENGE..
> HERE ARE THE MINI LM/SLIDER CLASSES...LOOK BACK IN THIS THREAD FOR MORE INFO...:thumbsup:
> 
> *Class 11
> ...


So your saying anything goes as far as motors? What is the main difference between running the foam tires as apposed to the rubber? I run lipo, but everything else is stock on my car. I don't want to show up and get killed, but at the same time I don't have the money to go out and spend a hole lot to switch my car over.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

260tarhellboy1 said:


> So your saying anything goes as far as motors? What is the main difference between running the foam tires as apposed to the rubber? I run lipo, but everything else is stock on my car. I don't want to show up and get killed, but at the same time I don't have the money to go out and spend a hole lot to switch my car over.


*ITS MY FIRST TIME GOING ALSO..*:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

hey 260 the foam tires will get better traction and yes any micro motor for the late model and the slider and lipo's can not be bigger then a 7.4 v other then that you are ready to race


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey 260 the foam tires will get better traction and yes any micro motor for the late model and the slider and lipo's can not be bigger then a 7.4 v other then that you are ready to race


My mini late and mini slider have rubber tires and run the stock motors. How bad do u guys think I will get hammered if I show up to one of ur races? We run as stock as possible in fort wayne. Only mamba 4200 brushless is allowed and 7.4 lipo allowed. And we run rubber. Don't suppose anybody would have the parts to come run at the fort?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY...WHEN THEY RUN A CLUB RACE...THE RULES AREN'T OPEN LIKE THEY ARE FOR THIS RACE...THEY'RE MORE LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE YOUR CARS SET UP FOR...:thumbsup:

THIS IS THEIR OTHER THREAD...*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=268736


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mglc*

Just a reminder guys and gals.........In Pan Car Novice, Stock, Brushless Stock, and Open for the Oval classes, the body rule is open, just like it was at the Nat's at RCMadness a month ago. The same holds true for Pan Car OnRoad Stock, Brushless Stock and Open classes. You may want to pick up (for example) a Outlaw wedge body (p/n 201) and super wing (p/n 275) from Bud for Oval if you haven't already. They really do work very well together!! :thumbsup: Side note: The extended forcast for this up coming weekend for the MGLC has the temps between mid 40's and 50 deg. : :woohoo:



Dave B.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*



260tarhellboy1 said:


> My mini late and mini slider have rubber tires and run the stock motors. How bad do u guys think I will get hammered if I show up to one of ur races? We run as stock as possible in fort wayne. Only mamba 4200 brushless is allowed and 7.4 lipo allowed. And we run rubber. Don't suppose anybody would have the parts to come run at the fort?


260 i just watched a 4200 run and it looked prety good on the track and i know he is racing in the open class with that motor and rubber tires just rember some guys will be out of shape running the bigger motors so bottm line being consistent can win races


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun said:


> The extended forcast for this up coming weekend for the MGLC has the temps between mid 40's and 50 deg. : :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave B.


Is that the inside or outside temperature? :wave::tongue::freak:

Can't wait till this weekend!!! Got the oval and RoadRaptor ready to GO..


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

260 come to the race if your care is set up good and drive clean it will hang just fine ive seem box stock lates on rubber hang with open brushless cars this is a fun race to attend with great ppl


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> 260 come to the race if your care is set up good and drive clean it will hang just fine ive seem box stock lates on rubber hang with open brushless cars this is a fun race to attend with great ppl


We will c. I don't know that I will have the money to run this next weekend. Is there another race comin up at the end of the month?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Is that the inside or outside temperature? :wave::tongue::freak:
> 
> Can't wait till this weekend!!! Got the oval and RoadRaptor ready to GO..


Outside Temp......Oh, I get it!! *LOL.* Hopefully the inside temp will be a lot warmer.....and Pat is well prepaired for that. I, too, Can't wait till this weekend. Should be a lot of fun for all. But, then again, when we all get together we always have fun!!!!  :thumbsup: 

Dave B.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sending my entry tonight......stock touring


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cookies ???????


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*I'M REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND ALSO.:woohoo:
IT'S GONNA BE BIG FUN...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BIGGER FUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

260 they race at woodville every saturday


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where is woodville?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*260 go to your map quest*

260 go to your map quest and check out woodville mall in woodville oh its just out side toledo


----------



## 1stplacefiresto (Feb 26, 2010)

*nitro edms*



Micro_Racer said:


> Hot off the press - HobbyStop West will host the Mini GLC March 6th and 7th.... Mark your calendars!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> More to come!!


maybe if theres anyway the 1/10 nitro edms could run?


----------



## 1stplacefiresto (Feb 26, 2010)

could the 1/10 edms run?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

1stplacefiresto said:


> could the 1/10 edms run?


No, sorry. Just mini cars (1/18, 1/14...)


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kewl, thats only about two hours from here. We will see.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> BIGGER FUN !!!!!!!!


Biggest Fun !!!

Indeed...


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

ghoulardi said:


> Biggest Fun !!!
> 
> Indeed...


*THE BIGGEST FUN +1!!!!!
SO THERE...:tongue:*


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

You forgot the "so there!"


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

ghoulardi said:


> You forgot the "so there!"


*NO I DIDN'T..:lol:*


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

And I am curious, what are the 2/3 A batteries? How do they compare to running lipo?


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

yes bud i will bring cookies for you:thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> yes bud i will bring cookies for you:thumbsup: dave w.


UMMMMMMM!! The cookies!! AHHHHHHH, Yes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i hope woodville ohio dont have a shortage of hay saturday .i heard the goat was going to be there,and everybody knows how hungry he gets:jest:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*

goat and hay what ??????????????? at woodville heck the word is the cheater got more cheater parts to put on his ride


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

that goat guy is coming over from gibsonburg and his bro. to.hey darrell did those tires work out for you.cant wait for friday


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

chuck check your private messages about the tires


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

darrell you have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

back at ya


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*



rcwebs said:


> Okay everyone,
> 
> Here is the 2010 Flyer and Posting of the classes we are running at this years race.
> 
> ...


.......................


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone ready for this week end?!?!?!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Everyone ready for this week end?!?!?!


*JUST HAVE TO LOAD THE CAR UP AND I'M READY.:thumbsup:

ANY WORD ON HOW MANY ENTRIES???*


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I threw this out on other threads. Lookin for mounted mini late rubber tires.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Hey guys, I threw this out on other threads. Lookin for mounted mini late rubber tires.


Dosn't losi have them ??


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Just gotta put gas in & go.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Dosn't losi have them ??


Losi is backed up til end of april. Trying to find someone with them in stock.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Try L & A Parts House. Looks like they have a few in stock. They are quick, delivery is usually in about 3 days.

http://www.losipartshouse.com/servl...-dsh-Late-Model-cln-Wheels-&-Tires/Categories


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it !!!

Crusty >> You comin to Toledo?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Got it !!!
> 
> Crusty >> You comin to Toledo?


Can't make it. My van broke down, and parts won't be here untill Monday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Are any of you kids going up Friday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Are any of you kids going up Friday?


Not I !!! I have way too many orders to get out


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Are any of you kids going up Friday?


*I WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

See you there around 5 ish


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You sat about 9:15 :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> See You sat about 9:15 :thumbsup:


You bringing breakfast??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

leftovers :tongue:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

bud save room for cookies!!!!!! :tongue: dave w.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville race*

guys the doors open at 10:00 am Saturday morning


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Pat and crew for a great race day :thumbsup: 
Some really close racing in the BRP brushless class.

I Your anywere in the area get to this track and check it out


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great day of racing, thank for putting on this event, Ryan and I will be back next year1


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are the results going to posted somewhere soon?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was TQ in stock by 6 laps. 1st in main by 1 lap crash feast. Ross was 2nd and Bob S was 3rd.

Brushless I was TQ by 1 lap Wayne won main by one after He got his LTO going. I finished 2nd and Micro was 3rd.

I know Dave L was TQ in late model but thats all.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Big Fun Indeed...*

Great event guys. Already lookin forward to next year. Thanks again.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners this year and thank you to the staff at HobbyStop West.... I too am looking forward to next year.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How did the road race turn out?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I was TQ in stock by 6 laps. 1st in main by 1 lap crash feast. Ross was 2nd and Bob S was 3rd.
> 
> Brushless I was TQ by 1 lap Wayne won main by one after He got his LTO going. I finished 2nd and Micro was 3rd.
> 
> I know Dave L was TQ in late model but thats all.


The LTO was working very well in the main!!!

My secret was:

BRP blue rears
single orange RF
double orange LF
BRP Wedge body with a BFW

and...

BRP 4200 brushless motor purchased off the rack!!

Also, Thanks to team ZOOOOM for letting me use his car again 
I need to get my LTO built!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mglc*

yes i would like to thank Pat and Cathy for the race they put on for us this past weekend and thanks to all that soncered the race ( for the great prizes ) and really wanting more info on the lto brp cars my buddy had his kid racing one and had alot of issues really wanting to get one but not sure


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*LOOK UP THE THREAD...TRACK TIPS FROM TANG...ON HERE...IT HELPS WITH SET-UP AND YOU CAN ALWAY CALL BUD AND HE'LL HELP YOU OUT.:thumbsup:
YOU CAN ALSO ASK THE GUYS AT YOUR TRACK...BRP RACERS ARE ALWAYS READY TO HELP OUT OTHER BRPers....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks to Pat & Co. for putting on another great event! Turnout was light, but the quality of racing was very high! Good turnout for roundy-round day..


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to both Pat and Cathy for another great time at the 2nd annual MGLC. We are all very lucky to have a great track to race on so we can have a lot of fun with all our friends. Congrats to all the winners and thanks to all the sponsors for all the really cool door prizes for everyone. Looking forward for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> yes i would like to thank Pat and Cathy for the race they put on for us this past weekend and thanks to all that soncered the race ( for the great prizes ) and really wanting more info on the lto brp cars my buddy had his kid racing one and had alot of issues really wanting to get one but not sure


Darryl......if you want, check out my LTO BRP car this Saturday at the track. I'll be happy to answer any questions about the car you have. I've learned a lot from the BRP gang about the car the last couple of years.  They have been very helpful. It's simple, fun, very reasonably priced, durable.......and it works!!

Dave B.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

thanks Dave i know Joe and i had a heck of a time with Cody's car that i was for sure wanting to know more about it befor me and Joe get one and we are tlking about the lto car with the 4200 in it


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

2056dennis said:


> thanks Dave i know Joe and i had a heck of a time with Cody's car that i was for sure wanting to know more about it befor me and Joe get one and we are tlking about the lto car with the 4200 in it


Build it like you would a 1/12  Make sure everything is free and smooth, get some soft blue rears and single or double orange fronts and you're all set!!
-Wayne


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Kathy and I just want to let everyone know that for our 2nd annual race we had a blast. I didn't get much sleep in 4 days but the racing was very good and everyone lent us a hand to get it done right. Thanks to everyone that came from a distance to race with us here in Toledo, All of you are why we like putting on a "BIG" Mini race for the 1/18 scale cars.

Thanks to BRP, Team Scream, Associated, SK Motion, Robitronics, Ratfactor Racing, and Hobby Stop West for all the raffle prizes.

Thanks to the One Eighth Racers of Toledo for the AMB Scoring. David Greer for the track sweeping equipment. Bobby Falgout and Brian Berry for help with running the races. And to Kathy Falgout for minding the shop and keeping the coffee flowing.

I'll post the results and pictures very soon but I've got to go to the mall for some indoor micro flying tonite.

Thanks to all of our class winners and racers, we hope you will make plans to attend the 2011 Mini Great Lakes Challenge.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS TO ALL THAT PUT ON THE RACE...HAD ALOT OF FUN AND MET SOME GREAT PEOPLE....WILL BE BACK IN 2011.:thumbsup:*


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

looking forward to those pics


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

hgyugukyouyg


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey all you Toledo racers.........:wave: Don't forget to come out to the Mini Pocono Challenge at the Gate this weekend. Give Wayne or Micro_Racer a call or email to let them know what classes you want to run. This will help them out by getting you in the computer early and also reserve your pit space because they are filling up fast now. :thumbsup: You don't need to pay your entry fees till you arriave. Check out the "Mini Pocono Challenge" thread for all the rules and spacifics.....(hope I spelled that correctly)!! Looks like the Pan car Stock class will be very competative this year. 
Dave Berry


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Hey all you Toledo racers.........:wave: Don't forget to come out to the Mini Pocono Challenge at the Gate this weekend. Give Wayne or Micro_Racer a call or email to let them know what classes you want to run. This will help them out by getting you in the computer early and also reserve your pit space because they are filling up fast now. :thumbsup: You don't need to pay your entry fees till you arriave. Check out the "Mini Pocono Challenge" thread for all the rules and spacifics.....(hope I spelled that correctly)!! Looks like the Pan car Stock class will be very competative this year.
> Dave Berry


I think it will be a good time for all 

Even you Dave...lol...


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hey Chuck*

does anyone know where cheater Chuck is at ( lol ) i see he has not been on here , i hope he is getting his car ready for the indoor season :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't heard from Chuck, I've tried calling him but no answer. Hope your ready for the Mafia. We're comin with a lot of new "things" this year.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*dang*

alot of new things so what ya got , i will be running my same old tired cars and electronics  but do not count me out lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Some parts and pieces developed by Tony Stewart and NASA. All carbon fiber and titanium constructed, plus some new "test" tires that we are testing for a certain manufacturer that will make us blow by that self proclaimed "Mr. Budwieser" in the 9 car. :wave: LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*new tires*

so where can i get some of these new tires and crap i just happen to know Tony so i will give him a call , just for your info i raced late models against him , and im not worried about the bud car


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> Some parts and pieces developed by Tony Stewart and NASA. All carbon fiber and titanium constructed, plus some new "test" tires that we are testing for a certain manufacturer that will make us blow by that self proclaimed "Mr. Budwieser" in the 9 car. :wave: LOL





2056dennis said:


> so where can i get some of these new tires and crap i just happen to know Tony so i will give him a call , just for your info i raced late models against him , and im not worried about the bud car


You guys crack me up......... :freak: although, I'm really looking forward (crashing) I mean racing with you guy's this year.  Did you say "new tires"?????? Hmmmmm. :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*oooooppppp'sssssss*



all4fun said:


> You guys crack me up......... :freak: although, I'm really looking forward (crashing) I mean racing with you guy's this year.  Did you say "new tires"?????? Hmmmmm. :thumbsup:
> Dave


i forgot we have some new faces to add to the classsssss , so we will need to watch what we say on here .lol!!!!!!!!!!!! i do have the new chassi on the way and its suppose to give me more bite .


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> i forgot we have some new faces to add to the classsssss , so we will need to watch what we say on here .lol!!!!!!!!!!!! i do have the new chassi on the way and its suppose to give me more bite .


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

yep guys it sounds like Pat is the one to beat this year , he went to the gate and brought home the goods , good job :thumbsup:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey guys just crawled out of a big barrell of beer at the headquarters got some new (hop)s up stuff going on the car this year one of them is engines by geno. ya baby u guys r in trouble lol as far as the mafia goes well never mind theres nothing to worry about lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*chucky*

whow that rock must have been dang heavy for you to just now come out from under it. LOL and looking forward to racing indoors , but just to let everyone know im not going to be racing the big sprint alot so my championship will be up for grabs .............


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> whow that rock must have been dang heavy for you to just now come out from under it. LOL and looking forward to racing indoors , but just to let everyone know im not going to be racing the big sprint alot so my championship will be up for grabs .............


*WHAT??*


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

way to sandbag bud. nice try im not buying it so u better get the stuff ready for a beat down thats all im sayin ,its on like donkey kong dude lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*yep it is true*

i am not going to defend my championship i will contest some new classes this year , so good luck to the new champ and do not worry i will drop in the class once or twice just to show you guys that you are still to slow !!!!!!!!! *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> i am not going to defend my championship i will contest some new classes this year , so good luck to the new champ and do not worry i will drop in the class once or twice just to show you guys that you are still to slow !!!!!!!!! *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*WHAT!!?? * Run 3 or 4 classes like I do.........it's all4fun anyway.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*its all about speed*

and it is all about speed and that class will need to get faster ,,,,LOL or i cannot run it , sorry guys but the champ has spoken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i will jump in there some time to make sure a certain person or person's are not cheating and they know who they are LOLLOLLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> and it is all about speed and that class will need to get faster ,,,,LOL or i cannot run it , sorry guys but the champ has spoken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i will jump in there some time to make sure a certain person or person's are not cheating and they know who they are LOLLOLLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:wave:


Heck.......if you guy's go any faster there could be more carnage, rollovers, headaches, etc. It was nice to see you out at the Gas track having fun yesterday at the GLC, Daryl.
Maybe Pat could have a "ProStock" class for you guys that want to go faster. We seem to have enough cars to split everybody up....just a thought.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like "Someone" is Chicken! I think he saw the mafia coming on strong
and doesn't want to get a bi-montly dose of Whoopass! LOL!! When we startin?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*no way mafia*



ArcherX said:


> Sounds like "Someone" is Chicken! I think he saw the mafia coming on strong
> and doesn't want to get a bi-montly dose of Whoopass! LOL!! When we startin?


the mafia really needs to pick up there game for me to race with them and yes Dave it was great to get the speed award for the masters divsion and to win the c and bump to the B as awsome aswell but i had some bad luck in that race but hay i am just a rookie when it comes to nitro racing . i really need to learn alot more about the motors and the tuneing of the clutch . and man it was FUN TO THE MAX THATS FOR SURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> the mafia really needs to pick up there game for me to race with them and yes Dave it was great to get the speed award for the masters divsion and to win the c and bump to the B as awsome aswell but i had some bad luck in that race but hay i am just a rookie when it comes to nitro racing . i really need to learn alot more about the motors and the tuneing of the clutch . and man it was FUN TO THE MAX THATS FOR SURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Tuning motors and clutch is a FEEEEEEEEEEry important part of getting the power to the track efficently. But judging by the top end speed you were running, it looks like you know how to lean out the top end very well!! I'd be happy to show you the "right way" to tune your motor and the all important clutch settings. Congratulation on your results for your 1st GLC race. Not too shabby for a rookie. :thumbsup: Looks like Brian and I will be both racing 1/8th scale again next year.......so we will be there all the time to help you out. If you want, I could come out during the last two club races to get started with the help.
On another note......it sure looks like the "Mafia gang" are secretely shaking in there "Mafia boots" with some so-called "Mafia scare tactics" :freak: phrases like......."Someone is Chicken" or "dose of Whoopa$$". I can almost hear there knees knocking as I speak!! :lol: I can see that this is going to be a real entertaining upcoming year for sure. :woohoo: And of course a lot of this happening :beatdeadhorse: to the always entertaining "Mafia gang". I guess I can say that the "trash talking" has officially begun. :tongue: I can't wait for it all to start....It should be a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to start!!! We are starting a 1/10 sprintcar club called 
T.A.R.D.S (Toledo Area Racing Driver Series). If you would like to 
become a T.A.R.D member, all you have to do is try passing a GBURG
Mafia member on the track, and we'll take care of your initiation... I
mean membership right then and there. You will be flipping end over end
to become a T.A.R.D. member, I Promise! :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

we already have a tard chapter here in michigan lol anyways when does indoor start


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> Can't wait to start!!! We are starting a 1/10 sprintcar club called
> T.A.R.D.S (Toledo Area Racing Driver Series). If you would like to
> become a T.A.R.D member, all you have to do is try passing a GBURG
> Mafia member on the track, and we'll take care of your initiation... I
> ...


I'm sure you guys are real diehard T.A.R.D. members because we all see you guys going end over end every week. LOL.....It must be *fun* being a T.A.R.D member.  We all love the free entertainment.....too. :thumbsup:

Oh wait.........did I say that?!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow thanks Dave*

Dave that would be great , i really want to know how to get my car faster , and yes im planning on running in the midwest race . I cannot take credit for the speed ,David Greer and Gene plus Joe Roberto had alot to do with that , all i did was drive the car and do ride height's on the car ,which im sure i was a little off on that as well . But hey it was a blast . and Dave how do you guys get the pipe and motor clean that race was hard on them . lol !!!!!!!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

when the mafia speaks nobody listens, lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*



ArcherX said:


> Sounds like "Someone" is Chicken! I think he saw the mafia coming on strong
> and doesn't want to get a bi-montly dose of Whoopass! LOL!! When we startin?


 really me chicken , you got to be kidding right, im not chicken or skkkeered of anything . wait what was that i just heard something ,


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*oooopppssssss*

ok guys im back that was nothing, and we will be back at it in october after the onroad season is over !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh the Bud man finally crawls out from the rock he was hiding under. You didnt have to hide, The Mafia won't hurt you. That bad anyways! LOL
Glad to see both "honary" members of the mafia will be back.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

you might be in trouble booty wants to race the big sprints so im in the process getting er one but i told her if she beats me im taking her car lol


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

she said something about spiders and clowns on her car i dont know what that means but she was laughing when she said it.look out boys i might have created a monster


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*



sprintcarfan said:


> she said something about spiders and clowns on her car i dont know what that means but she was laughing when she said it.look out boys i might have created a monster


did you say SPIDERS, im for sure out of that class


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> she said something about spiders and clowns on her car i dont know what that means but she was laughing when she said it.look out boys i might have created a monster





2056dennis said:


> did you say SPIDERS, im for sure out of that class


I can't wait to hear what the Mafia dudes have to say about this one. I bet they're really skeeeeeeeeeeered..........probably shaking in there Mafia boots right now!!  Oh, wait, is that sound I hear..... there knees knocking? LOL. This is going to be a real fun indoor season.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*dang*



sprintcarfan said:


> she said something about spiders and clowns on her car i dont know what that means but she was laughing when she said it.look out boys i might have created a monster


sounds like scareoween has come early ( spiders , clowns and monsters , and not to leave out mafia ) LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> she said something about spiders and clowns on her car i dont know what that means but she was laughing when she said it.look out boys i might have created a monster


Chuck.....Sara's LM body is finished in the colors we talked about. I think she's going to like it. No spiders or clowns though...LOL.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*

lm body i thought she ws racing 10th sprints


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks dave cant wait to see it.if i can get her a slider she wants to race it.i told her though if she beats me the car gets impounded. lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hey*

sounds like there may only be one class this year 10th slider lol


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey champ maybe we have a secret thing going on here,just think dave b. on saras side,oh boy maybe its a body for the BRP car,oh boy is it true,could be? haha,i bet your nervous now,icant wait to see yourface champ.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*ok cheater*

its not nice to play games on the CHAMP !!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> hey champ maybe we have a secret thing going on here,just think dave b. on saras side,oh boy maybe its a body for the BRP car,oh boy is it true,could be? haha,i bet your nervous now,icant wait to see yourface champ.





2056dennis said:


> its not nice to play games on the CHAMP !!!!!!!!LOL


Let the games (I mean racing ) begin. Oh boy!! This is going to be another fun indoor season :thumbsup:.... Can't wait!! :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*indoor season*

yes Dave i do think this will be a great indoor season , and im really looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*not skkkkeeeeerrrred of no mafia*

hey all4fun you have mail


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey all4fun you have mail


Got it :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey all4fun you have mail


Got it.......thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i cant wait either guys,hey darryl i got sara a big slider, cant wait to get her goin fast,shes nervous but i think she"ll get the hang of it.see you soon champ


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

hey darryl i got sara a big slider, cant wait to get her goin fast,shes nervous .see you soon champ[/QUOTE]

oh crap there goes the that class, now were all in trouble , well all the new parts got here today the new light weight chassi so i can put the weight where i want and not to mention the new awesome tires and not to leave out the new motor and esc man this thing should FLY PAST THE MAFIA LOL!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey darryl i got sara a big slider, cant wait to get her goin fast,shes nervous .see you soon champ


oh crap there goes the that class, now were all in trouble , well all the new parts got here today the new light weight chassi so i can put the weight where i want and not to mention the new awesome tires and not to leave out the new motor and esc man this thing should FLY PAST THE MAFIA LOL!!!!!!!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

I think we're all going to have a blast this upcoming indoor season. Can't wait.
Hey Daryl........did you say light weight chassis? Hmmmmmm  
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*slider*



all4fun said:


> oh crap there goes the that class, now were all in trouble , well all the new parts got here today the new light weight chassi so i can put the weight where i want and not to mention the new awesome tires and not to leave out the new motor and esc man this thing should FLY PAST THE MAFIA LOL!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I think we're all going to have a blast this upcoming indoor season. Can't wait.
Hey Daryl........did you say light weight chassis? Hmmmmmm  
Dave[/QUOTE]

darn i type to much !!!!!!!!!!!!! nope i did not say that Dave , im not sure what your talking about lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> I think we're all going to have a blast this upcoming indoor season. Can't wait.
> Hey Daryl........did you say light weight chassis? Hmmmmmm
> Dave


darn i type to much !!!!!!!!!!!!! nope i did not say that Dave , im not sure what your talking about lol!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

*OH.....OK..... *Then I must have misunderstood what you meant by saying...*LIGHT WEIGHT CHASSIS.*  LOL.......
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*slider*

so Dave is there another sprint driver in for fun with the rest of us :wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> so Dave is there another sprint driver in for fun with the rest of us :wave:


Not sure right now.......but for sure, Sara and myself will be joining in on the fun. :thumbsup: We all got to work on getting more to join in on the fun too!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

ok PAT WHEN WILL THE TRACK BE OPEN


----------

